# Fertilizer of choice for Winterizer



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

Well it's getting about time to put a winterizer down in my area of Northeast, Ohio, I'm just wondering what would be your fertilizer choice? I have NXT Green Punch, Carbon X on hand now but was wondering which one (or something else) would be best?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Using vigoro only because I have it in the garage. My other choices are Milo and screaming green both not good winterizer.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

There are other discussions regarding Fall N apps - not necessarily pertaining type/brand of fert; more towards when and how much. Check this link out (Originally posted by @Pete1313 in another thread pertaining to FAS).

The takeaway is late season N apps aren't as effective as once thought. While throwing a "winterizer" app down isn't going to hurt; it may also be a waste.

If you were going to do anything, I would recommend Urea or AMS - both quick release forms of N. Of course, use what you have if either of the above are not readily available to you. But understand slow release N likely won't get used up by the grass because soil temps are on the decline.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@jcs43920, I would avoid anything with coated urea in it, ideally. I'd also avoid large amounts of Potassium.

Also, are you sure it's almost time in your area? Or are you planning ahead?

The NXT products might take several apps, depending on how much N is going down. Also, aren't they supposed to be watering in within a few hours?


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

Green said:


> jcs43920, I would avoid anything with coated urea in it, ideally. I'd also avoid large amounts of Potassium.
> 
> Also, are you sure it's almost time in your area? Or are you planning ahead?
> 
> The NXT products might take several apps, depending on how much N is going down. Also, aren't they supposed to be watering in within a few hours?


I'm thinking it's about time. Soil temps dropped below 55 about 10 days ago and have been going back and forth (slightly above and below 55) since. Growth has seemed to stop and then after a slight warm up with rain a couple days ago is starting to slowly grow again. The forecast for next week shows temperatures going around 32 at night for a few days and a row and I don't want to wait to long and throw it down on a frozen ground

I usually water in my NXT products with a hose end sprayer so I'm not worried about it getting watered in. I'm just wondering if I would be better off with carbon X or liquid Green punch.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@jcs43920 it doesn't matter. As long as it isn't a slow release source. Whether you do another app or not at this point is not going to make a huge difference come next Spring. I wouldn't overthink it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jcs43920 Carbon X is 75% straight AS nitrogen. This is what the maker said in a video. We have a bit cooler temps than you, but most Canadians are done with fert apps. I stopped 3 weeks ago...
So if you want to throw it down, go with light dose of Carbon X. I wouldn't 'waste' more than 0.5N/M. Most Greene County products are more bacteria dependable IMO and with the cool weather they will not break down fast.
B


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I followed the Fall Nitrogen Blitz last fall with excellent results. Way better than in years past when I would put down a winterizer. Plus Urea is a much cheaper option.

If you haven't already, give the Fall Nitrogen Blitz a read.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@jcs43920, I do mine around 40 degrees (4-inch soil temp). By that time, I have virtually no clippings at all being cut for about 2 weeks in a row...just leaves being mulched. This temp is supposedly "safer", because you know for certain the growth has gone through the natural slowdown. Yours might not be totally done slowing down just yet.

As far as liquid, I don't know if many people have tried it for this purpose. You may be the first on here.



Babameca said:


> @jcs43920 Carbon X is 75% straight AS nitrogen. This is what the maker said in a video. We have a bit cooler temps than you, but most Canadians are done with fert apps. I stopped 3 weeks ago...
> So if you want to throw it down, go with light dose of Carbon X. I wouldn't 'waste' more than 0.5N/M. Most Greene County products are more bacteria dependable IMO and with the cool weather they will not break down fast.


@Babameca, this is true. So technically it's not a bad choice. But I agree--it's fairly expensive stuff. There are lots of less costly options that can be used for this purpose. Also, by the time I winterize here in 4-6 weeks, I doubt the biochar and RGS will do anything...probably be wasted. These are all reasons why I suggested to someone I know that he not use it for this purpose. I'm consistent with my advice, so I will give the same exact advice on here as in real life. Use something cheaper, and possibly easier to spread evenly...I agree.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Green I agree 100%. Don't put something that is not needed/not utilized by the grass. Maybe got the request wrong, but was thinking this is what is in hand for the OP. My next year plan (if no major deficiencies in soil test) is to drop pure AS last 2-3 apps. It seems to be more stable and less temperature dependant vs Urea that needs that urease to become plant available. All under condition again my S is not off the roof and pH not too low....


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Green I agree 100%. Don't put something that is not needed/not utilized by the grass. Maybe got the request wrong, but was thinking this is what is in hand for the OP. My next year plan (if no major deficiencies in soil test) is to drop pure AS last 2-3 apps. It seems to be more stable and less temperature dependant vs Urea that needs that urease to become plant available. All under condition again my S is not off the roof and pH not too low....


Hmmmmm. This gets me thinking. I picked up a 50 lb bag of AS this fall, for spray apps of FAS next year (or with similar iron product-thank you @Harts). I can't possibly use all of that AS in liquid form. :ugeek:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Babameca said:


> @Green I agree 100%. Don't put something that is not needed/not utilized by the grass. Maybe got the request wrong, but was thinking this is what is in hand for the OP. My next year plan (if no major deficiencies in soil test) is to drop pure AS last 2-3 apps. It seems to be more stable and less temperature dependant vs Urea that needs that urease to become plant available. All under condition again my S is not off the roof and pH not too low....


I've started using more ammonium sulfate lately, and I really like it for the reasons you mentioned...but I'm a bit hesitant to use too much of it, because I have soil that tends toward acidic, and it might make it worse. I used a fair bit of it in the Carbon-X. The Scotts turfbuilder I also use has it, too. And I've been spraying a bit of it as well. But other than these, I don't plan to use ammonium sulfate.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Chris LI You may decide to include it in your testament :lol: I bought a 5lbs powder for FAS purpose and it will last me few years. Great fertilizer. Actually used first, prior to Urea till well Urea manufacturing cost changed the game. It is also much easier to slow it down with coatings. The only 'slow' release AS I have seen so far is TRX (not very clear to me how it is done, not much on the web).
@Green AS is still very lightly acidic to soil if your pH is not like 5 or lower, shouldn't be too bad.
As you already mentioned you like soil beneficial ferts. I am on the same page, but like the hybrids better. As I mentioned before Sustane 10-1-4 is wow. Not cheap (35USD per bag), only comes at 145 SGN. It is 50/50 organic/AS. I am really anxious to try the TRX Anuvia series. That one is 25% organic. All that...next season.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Babameca, yeah, my pH used to be in the low to mid 5s and is now in the low to mid 6s where I want it (optimal iron availability versus pH), so I need to be careful not to intentionally do things that could lower it faster than it would do naturally. So, no 50-lb bags of pure ammonium sulfate for me!

I'm a hybrid fan all the way...almost. Big fan of Screamin' Green. For Fall this year, I did the Carbon-X plus Milorganite, which is pretty equivalent to the former in many ways. Also, looking to try out the XGRN in the Spring along with my usual organics, as I have a lot of new grass that could benefit from the slow release synthetics. Green TRX sounds cool, but I have no idea where you'd get it around here.

I just don't like the hybrids as it gets cooler (past early Oct. or so here). And I try to go fully organic/natural for the most part in Spring to reduce excessive growth.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

I'm in Algonquin, IL and going to use Expert 10-10-10 around Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Mer2112 said:


> I'm in Algonquin, IL and going to use Expert 10-10-10 around Thanksgiving weekend.


I have a good supply of the Walmart 10-10-10 on hand, but I worry about overdoing it with the potassium this late in the season (snow mold). I'm putting down one more app from my partial bags of 46-0-0 urea and 29-0-4 Walmart stuff and will just be mowing for the rest of the year.


----------

